

Ask HN: What should I freelance in?  - thomaaas

Hi HN,<p>I just left my day job, and I&#x27;m now considering to be a freelancer. And my first question is: what should I freelance in?<p>- I know how to build and design websites (HTML&#x2F;CSS, PHP&#x2F;MySQL, Javascript&#x2F;jQuery)  
- I know a lot about how to improve a website&#x2F;app (UI&#x2F;UX, conversion optimisation, funnels, AB testing, SEO, etc.)  
- I know how to build HTML5 games, and make them run as native apps on iOS&#x2F;Android<p>So, what should I focus on? Which one of these skills is in higher demand, and can get me more clients at a higher pay?<p>Thanks!
======
rmcastil
Have you ever had a client? If not then you should go with any of the above.
Just prove to yourself you can get paid.

Regarding how to get a higher pay you've got to put yourself in the mind of a
potential client. What do they value? Just clear communication? How much money
will it cost them to use you and will your work for them return its value (ie
- they paid you 10K but the investment made them 100K).

Feel free to ping me if you've got more questions.

